# Method feeder



## Fischwirt2011 (24. März 2015)

hi leute ich habe ein kleines problem und brauch eure hilfe

und zwar habe ich mir eine heavy feeder rute zugelegt und war am wochenende 2 nächte am wasser.

da ich hauptsächlich nur auf wels angle habe ich mich fürs method feedern entschieden um mir paralel zum welsangeln ein paar Köfis fangen zu können ...

nun zur frage ... ich habe am wochenende ein haufen bisse auf meine feederrute bekommen und konnt leider nur 4 fische an land ziehen .. bei einem biss hat die rute sooo extrem ausgeschlagen das ich fast dachte ich habe en kleinen wels drann  doch leider war der fisch nach dem anhieb nicht mehr drann ...


WAS MACHE ICH FALSCH  ?????

ich weiss einfach nicht woran es liegt das  ich die fische kurz nach dem anhieb verliere ...

nochmal was zur vorgehensweise ...

ich habe meinen haken mit maden im method feeder eingedrückt   und das ganze ins wasser gefeuert  dann habe ich die rute seitlich abgelegt und die schnur gespannt...

dann kahmen die bisse.. leichte vibrationen an der rutenspitze mit kurzzeitigen heftigen schlägen  ..

ich habe immer als die schläge kahmen den anhieb gesetzt..

habe 2 - 3 kofpschläge gespürt und zack weg war der fisch ...


WARUM 

  ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

achso  ich habe alle hakengrößen ausprobiert von 1 bis 10 ...
überall das selbe problem 


mfg


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Eine vollständige Fernanalyse ist schlecht möglich.
 Aber ein paar Tipps:

 Zunächst mal ist Method Feedern nicht Feedern, die Fische haken sich gegen das Gewicht des Korbs selbst, angehauen wird nicht, sondern es wird allenfalls der Haken etwas nachgesetzt.
 Dazu muss der Haken natürlich zwingend giftscharf sein!

 Ich spanne dabei die Schnur auch nicht, sondern lass sie locker durchhängen. Kriege dadurch mehr Bisse, weil die steil zum Korb laufende Schnur sonst Fische verschreckt, bzw. für Fehlbisse sorgt, wenn Fische, die den Korb angehen mit der Schnur in Berührung kommen.
 (Manche Kollegen haben dazu eine andere Meinung)


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Für mich ist der Fall klar, aber kann mich auch irren:
Der Anschlag!
Wenn die sich durch den Futterkorb gehakt haben (und evtl. sowieso n weiches Maul haben) und du ballerst noch nen Anhieb rein, schlitzt der Fisch direkt aus.
Bei den gewöhnlichen Hakengrößen beim Method von rund 10 sitzt der Haken auch bei ü20 Pfund Karpfen durch das Futterkorbgewicht sicher. Lass mal den Anhieb weg, stell die Bremse so ein, dass ein flüchtender Fisch Schnur nehmen kann, und Beim ablegen auf Spannung ablegen. Wallertauzgliche Rotaugen, Brassen, Alande, etc. ziehn dir schon Schnur runter. Die Bisse sind dann eindeutig zu erkennen, wenn der Fisch hängt. Dann einfach nur die Rute aufnehmen und drillen. Wie kati schon sagte - bombenscharfe Haken.
Ich fische den hier in Größe 10:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....p?info=p4049_Drennan-Specimen-Plus-Hooks.html
Einfach via No-Knot an ein Vorfach deiner Wahl anbinden. Ganz normal wie beim Karpfenangeln auch. Ü20 Pfund Karpfen sind damit drillbar. Entsprechend vorsichtiger Drillstil vorausgesetzt.

Statt Maden würde ich dann aber auch "feste" Köder empfehlen, also z.b. ein Korn Hartmais. Die Maden werden dir sonst zu schnell vom Kleinfisch runtergenuckelt.

Viel Erfolg! |wavey:


----------



## Ukel (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Das Problem  mit den Aussteigern hatte ich am Anfang auch. Abhilfe schafft, wie schon beschrieben wurde, einen Anschlag zu vermeiden und stattdessen nur die Rute aufzunehmen, wenn der Fisch sich schon vorgehakt hat, durch die Spannung dringt der Haken dann vollends ein. Außerdem sind Heavy Feederruten nicht ideal zum Methodangeln, sondern eher weiche Feederruten oder  Methodruten. 
Nimmst du geflochtene Schnur oder Monofile? Empfohlen wird zumindestens monofile Schnur wegen der Dehnung.
Weiter kann auch die Länge des Haares eine Rolle spielen, wie gut der Haken sitzt, mal die Länge variieren oder ein Pelletband nutzen.


----------



## D123J (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Der Anschlag ist das eine. Das andere ist in meinen Augen ganz klar das Gerät. Eine Heavy Feeder passt meines Erachtens von der Aktion her nicht zum Method Feedern. Nicht umsonst ist die Aktion der Methodruten so extrem "wabbelig" und durchgehend. 
Wenn du dir aber keine extra Rute zulegen willst, dann könntest du auch mit einer sehr dehnbaren Monoschnur als Puffer arbeiten oder ggf. vor den Methodkorb noch ein ganzes Stück Feedergum vorschalten. Das könnte ggf. auch helfen. Auch gibt es Körbe die bereits einen Gummi eingebaut haben. Diese sind aber soviel ich weiß keine Durchlaufkörbe, was bei Abriss für den Fisch zum Problem werden könnte.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*



D123J schrieb:


> Diese sind aber soviel ich weiß keine Durchlaufkörbe, was bei Abriss für den Fisch zum Problem werden könnte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jens



Sind sie nicht. Gerade wenn mit vielen Karpfen gerechnet werden muss, kann ich davon nur abraten. Selbst mit der kräftigsten Feederrute kannst du nämlich nur bedingt Paroli bieten. Und sollte dann noch ein Hindernis kommen, muss der Fisch mit Futterkorb am Maul rumschwimmen.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Für das Methodefeedern ist eine schwere Feederrute wirklich nicht geeignet. Die kann man für "The Method" benutzen, aber eben nicht für die leichteren Methodfeeder.

Ich fische die Methodfeeder, besonders bei Maden als Köder, fast ausschließlich als Durchlaufmontagen. Ich will die feinere Bissanzeige und ich will den Anhieb bestimmen!

Zwischen Feeder und Wirbel kommt einfach eine Perle, damit sich der Wirbel nicht in die Gummitülle des Feeders zieht. Die Schnur spanne ich auch nur ganz vorsichtig, grad so weit, dass die Zitterspitze sich nur minimalst biegt. Das gibt eine deutliche Indikation des Bisses, den man auch sauber quittieren kann.

Hier mal als Beispiel mein Setup:

Rute: Drennan Puddle Chucker Methodfeeder in 330 cm
Rolle: Browning Carboxy Classic als 40er
Schnur: 18er Mono
Vorfächer: entsprechend dünner, ebenfalls Mono
Haken: Vorzugsweise Drennan Specialist


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*



Andal schrieb:


> Für das Methodefeedern ist eine schwere Feederrute wirklich nicht geeignet. Die kann man für "The Method" benutzen, aber eben nicht für die leichteren Methodfeeder.
> 
> Ich fische die Methodfeeder, besonders bei Maden als Köder, fast ausschließlich als Durchlaufmontagen. Ich will die feinere Bissanzeige und ich will den Anhieb bestimmen!
> 
> ...



Nur interessehalber: Was sind bei dir Hauptzielfische?
Weil bei uns würde dir das, selbst bei großen Haken, entweder Grundeln oder massenweise kleine Rotfedern bringen.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Friedfische... quer durch die Bank, aber auch Satzer und Barben. Wo ich fische, hats zum Glück keine "Seuchenfische". Am Rhein kann man mit dem Setup natürlich keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Erstens wegen dem Kaliber und zweitens wegen den Grundeln. Im Fließwasser fische ich allerdings auch lieber mit konventionellen Futterkörben; man ist damit einfach flexibler was die Gewichte angeht. Da kommt dann aber auch meine altgediente Rhino Specialist zu Einsatz. Die ist eine Hausnummer kräftiger.


----------



## pedda (24. März 2015)

*AW: Method feeder*

Ich würde den Method-Korb als Festblei montieren und die Maden mit einem sogenannten Maggot-Clip (http://carpersontape.jimdo.com/startseite/rigkunde/maggot-clip-rig/) anbieten. 

Dabei Haken der Größe 6 oder 8 verwenden und keinen Anschlag setzen. Wenn man vorsichtig drillt, sollte das auch mit ner Heavy Feeder locker gehen.

Aber da du ja im Prinzip schon ordentlich Fische hakst, würde ich eventuell auch einfach auf die Tips meiner Vorredner hören :m


----------

